# $175 fee just to do a little ride, is this normal?



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

different story nowadays than when I was a tyke. In the 70s my parents would take us to regional 'touring' events where we'd join maybe 50 other riders and do an organized ride of 40-100 miles. Back then entry fee might be $10 or so with slow social groups and also 'sportif' fast groups who would keep the pace as fast as middle-aged possible. I used to organize sanctioned MTB races, and always kept the fee at about $25

Now we have the commercial companies organizing 'gran fondos' they call them. Hey it's a cool thing, I respect the folks that dig it, though it seems no different that 'tours' we used to do years ago.

But the entry fee? They want $175 so I can go for a 85 km or 140km ride ... on the same routes I do for free all year. They include some roadside fuel en route, but then I prefer to use the gel brand I stock up on for $8 per 100km on my local rides.

Makes me wonder where is the value - is there something I am missing here? Hey it is named after a local europro rider .. who will most likely be overseas racing when this event is taking place. Or am I being grumpy in a world where $175 is merely greens fee to play one round on a good golf course?

Routes - Tour de Victoria - A World Class Ride


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

It's an organized supported ride with several hundred (thousand?) of your best friends. Is it normal? I think it's fairly common these days. Whether it's worth your money or not is up to you. In this day of casual riders cruisng around on $5k bikes, I think the $175 isn't a big deal for many. "Worth" is a value judgement. How important is it to you do it vs how important is your money to you?

I watched the videos on their website. The people there genuinely seemed to be enjoying themselves. Pretty sure they got food before and after, some swag, as well as participation in a pretty decent and very large group ride.

I've done a few rides like this (I did Whistler Gran Fondo last year), and intend to do Jensie in California this year. I usually do these kinds of things a couple of times a summer as part of a long weekend, or short vacation from work, and join in with a couple of friends to share the driving duties. I don't generally pay to ride in rides that are on roads I ride on regularly, unless there is something unique about it. For me it usually involves riding somewhere new.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I am ok with it as long as it is for charity. Otherwise I have a problem paying to ride on a public road.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

If it’s for a great charity I may buy into the ride, although I have to admit that $175 is above my generosity level for an unknown/un-researched organization. I often ride centuries around our local neighborhood/state and they typically support a local cause to the tune of 90% of the proceeds, that’s money well spent. I tend to support the local stuff as some of the more dubious charities (MS-United Way and Others) organize rides that require substantial contributions and yet yield questionable results other than to perpetuate their organization. However, If it’s a “For Profit Ride” for example a ride and meet a few of the greats, ride the Tour of Flanders with some of the domestiques, or drink a few beers and learn more about this sport, race strategies, etc,,, I would be interested but that a little off topic.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

BCSaltchucker said:


> Routes - Tour de Victoria - A World Class Ride


Don't look at is as paying to ride. Look at it as supporting the charities, which is the purpose of the ride.


Charity Program
Ryder Hesjedal’s Tour de Victoria is produced by The Ryders Cycling Society of Canada, a non-profit organization dedicated to promoting and supporting cycling across Canada. Through the Tour de Victoria, we are proud to support both national and global organizations as a component of this year’s ride.

Opportunity International
This world is a place where 2.5 Billion people live on less than $2 a day, and the average North American lives on $90 a day. Women represent an estimated 70% of those living on less than $2/day. We are promoting sharing!

Ryders Cycling Society of Canada
Ryders Cycling Society of Canada is a non-profit organization dedicated to promoting both local and national cycling initiatives with a focus on general health and fitness, environmental impact, and the sporting and social aspects of cycling.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll do charity rides where there is a fundraising minimum and a low entry fee. That way I'm not spending much out of pocket.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Donate directly to a charity if you want, but most "charity" only puts a small percentage to the cause and just keeps the rest. Charity organizations are often just scumbags.

I'd say do the ride but just don't use their rest stops. Keep your money. They can't stop you from riding with the group.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'd say do the ride but just don't use their rest stops. Keep your money. They can't stop you from riding with the group.


Beware the thread dredge: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...iding-unofficially-organized-ride-319093.html


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Meanwhile, over at the GFNY, $319 plus a $15.95 fee.

Campagnolo Gran Fondo New York 2016 Registration, Sun, May 15, 2016 at 7:00 AM | Eventbrite


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

For $200 or $300, it had better be a light touring multi-day ride.

Otherwise I'll just ride my bike.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Mcfarton said:


> I am ok with it as long as it is for charity. Otherwise I have a problem paying to ride on a public road.


Yeah, same here, but even that has a limit. There's on century I do every year that has gotten up to $75/person. The food is good, the route is well marked and managed and the t-shirt is nice, but $75 -- especially when I pay for my wife as well -- is getting up there. Last year it was cancelled, and they were nice enough to offer the fee to count towards the 2016 ride, which I accepted.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I would pay $175 to have the road all to myself.

Hell is other people.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Obliteride charity ride has a $100 registration fee, and you have a $1000 fund raising commitment (For the 100 mile ride = $500 for the shorter rides).


Sorry, but that's nuts.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't do triathlons ... $$$$


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

The barrier for me doing triathlons is the high potential for drowning


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

That, and having a heart attack while running.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

dang, there isn't even a century option...


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Depends what you get for the money. A GFNY event in the NYC area by its very nature has to be more expensive to run than in other locations. The cost of shutting down the roads, police support and administrative burdens have to be huge. GFNY NY is expensive, but you do get support and road closure. I did the Catskill Fondo and its under $100, I also did a supported sportive near Girona which was also under $100 Euros. Different events just come with different cost structures. Last year I opted to just ride the course as a non-race the week before. I might ride the GFNY the Saturday before just for fun. I agree its a lot to spend for the group environment and the official timing, but riding with a few thousand other riders does add some excitement to the ride.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

tlg said:


> Don't look at is as paying to ride. Look at it as supporting the charities, which is the purpose of the ride.
> 
> 
> Charity Program
> ...


good reply

though I don't get a tax credit for this entry fee like I would if I just donated directly to a registered charity instead. The donation would save me about 30% or so, say $50. and in that vein, $50 isn't too bad for an entry fee imho.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't mind the entry fees if the event is well run. it takes a lot of time and energy to pull off a well run event sand why shouldn't someone make a buck for their work, effort and time. I haven't done a ton of them but have done the GFNY last year, the Ottaa Gran Fondo and am registered for the Tour of Battenkill and Gran Fondo Banff this year.
I thought the GFNY was very well run from the registration and expo right to the finish. I would have done again this year if not for a scheduling problem.
The Ottawa Gran condo was a dismal experience y comparison from registration to not receiving my jersey up to 5 months after the even and having purchased items for sale on the website prior to the even that had never even bee produced for sale. Poorly stocked food stop(although I had my own bards/electrolytes so I was ok) and a terrible post ride meal. You can find all this info on line- many say it tasted lie cigarette ashes.
True we can ride for free on these roads on alternate days - but you aren't so much paying for the roads as for the event itself. The combination of riding with others. challenging yourself on a route or course, the friendly competition, the swag nd food and overall experience - if it is up to you - go for it - if not dont.
As someone in his mid forties who started too late to race this is a fun way for me to get out and see different places and try new rides and challenge myself in a fun atmosphere and I don't mind paying a few bucks if it is well run and well thought out.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Can't stand those fundraiser things, where I have to hit people up to ride my bike.

The VT50 mtb race is about the best charity ride I know about, where you just pay your entry fee, buy swag if you like, but you also get some nice stuff- a canvas shopping bag, a t-shirt (with wicking material), samples, finishing medal, things like that.

Pay a little extra for the pre-race dinner, also need lodging in the area which is expensive, but good for local business. 

The support, though, is outstanding: Porta potties, a dozen very well-stocked rest stops, festival at the end with food, dessert and music, plus some prizes for the top in each category.

Otherwise, I'd rather just ride and donate money to charity as separate activities.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Fundraising is work and I too prefer not asking coworkers and friends for money.. I would gladly kickin more for a MS ride without having to fundraise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

BCSaltchucker said:


> Makes me wonder where is the value - is there something I am missing here?


If you don't like it you can ride brevets for $10-$25 without colored arrows marking the course or sag wagons.

Or just plan your own route. That's become easy using


ridewithgps. Open Cycle Maps are an option so you can figure out where water is available. Paid users can integrate other users routes.
The Strava Global Heat Map. Roads with lots of cycling traffic should be pleasant to ride.
The Randonneurs USA online permanent route list, plus local randonneuring groups' web sites. They have actual long-distance routes (200km, 300km, 400km, 600km, and more) so you won't need to find something to do with the rest of your day.
Google maps. Streetview and satellite imagery will give you an idea of road surface and traffic conditions.

You can start from your front door as soon as you wake, finish there, and do no driving. If the weather is sub-optimal you can reschedule for next weekend.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> If you don't like it you can ride brevets for $10-$25 without colored arrows marking the course or sag wagons.
> 
> Or just plan your own route. That's become easy using
> 
> ...


I believe you're describing a modern, high-tech version of what used to be called "going for a ride on my bike."


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Meanwhile in Portland you can ride these epic events for free. 

Are your legs are ready for the big De Ronde/La Doyenne weekend? - BikePortland.org


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Randonneuring is popular here in the SF Bay area -- there are 3 clubs that have brevet series. Most have SAG and some have food. All have great comaradery. You must be self reliant, though. Check out rusa.org.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Honesty!

If the ride is on roads that you would normally ride any day of the week. I would skip the event. I would only pay to do something like that if the event was to be held in a location new to me. That would make it a little more interesting. 

I'm riding in the Trek 100 in Waterloo Wisconsin. That's $45 entry with a $2 per mile to be raised. Luckily, our local event's seem extremely reassemble at around $30 a pop. So, you take the good with the bad.


----------

